# Logitech MX1000



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2004)

*Show full review*


----------



## Unregistered (Jan 18, 2005)

Something you didn't mention, as you may have not experienced it, is a really bad bug the MX1000 has. From what I have seen, it seems like there was one bad batch of MX-1000s on the line that got into public and there are a lot of reports of the same problem.

The problem that I speak of is that when you use the mouse, it can randomly jump around, as if there is a hair under the mouse, or a bad surface or something. Additionally sometimes the mouse will think you clicked buttons which you did not. You can just be moving the mouse around and then suddenly one or more of the buttons will activate.

If you search google for problems with the MX-1000 you will find lots of similar stories.


----------



## Unregistered (Jan 24, 2005)

*I agree*

I bought one of the first mx 1000 and i had the same issue. easy fix replace with a new one at circuit city.


----------



## Unregistered (Feb 7, 2005)

I originally bought an mx700 which I had to send back
because it just didn't work for some reason.
After that I got sent an mx1000 which I have to say 
I'm very happy with. So far everything has worked 
just excellently and the presicion is just wonderful.
I love this mouse even though it was a tad expensive.


----------



## Unregistered (Feb 10, 2005)

hmm yeah well i love this mouse as well but i must say that i have to get used to it when i am playing counterstrike source..... 

any others have the same problem?


----------



## Unregistered (Feb 13, 2005)

*I took it back*

Excellent performance and feel. But here was the thing for me: If you install the SetPoint software, all of the buttons will work except for the back/forward buttons unless you're using IE or Netscape. Not Mozilla or Firefox, they aren't supported. If you uninstall the SetPoint software, the back/forward buttons will work with any browser or other app, but none of the other special buttons will work. I took it back and bought a Think Outside Stowaway Bluetooth mouse for my laptop. $20.00 less and a much better investment, for me.

~Peace


----------



## thumper (Feb 25, 2005)

just started using mine and wow i upgraded from an older microsfot inteli-explorer 3 and the difference is amazing ive always been one to slag off wireless mice on rumours of them being laggy etc but i take it all bake this is a work of art


----------



## riivo (Feb 26, 2005)

unreplacable battary. that's bad. after 3-4 years it doesn't work for a week and there is nothing you can do about it


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 5, 2005)

*Hi*

"





			
				Unregistered said:
			
		

> Something you didn't mention, as you may have not experienced it, is a really bad bug the MX1000 has. From what I have seen, it seems like there was one bad batch of MX-1000s on the line that got into public and there are a lot of reports of the same problem.
> 
> The problem that I speak of is that when you use the mouse, it can randomly jump around, as if there is a hair under the mouse, or a bad surface or something. Additionally sometimes the mouse will think you clicked buttons which you did not. You can just be moving the mouse around and then suddenly one or more of the buttons will activate.
> 
> If you search google for problems with the MX-1000 you will find lots of similar stories.


"

You can fix that problem if you take the ps/2 adapter and put the mouse to ps/2 port.. then it wount jump aroud anymore.


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 3, 2005)

Using the mouse with the PS/2 adapter to alleviate the bug was not the case with my MX1000.  I did exactly the opposite to fix it, I took off the PS/2 adapter and it works perfectly now.


----------



## =0C=Cheese-o-rama (Apr 3, 2005)

I just purchased this mouse, and i have to say that using the USB or the PS/2 hasn't made a difference, this thing bounces around like a 10 year old on crack. Oh, and it has the added "option" of having the mouse buttons get stuck all the damn time. 

This mouse is nothing but trouble, stay away.


----------



## dubcat (Apr 4, 2005)

I had the jumping problem.  The mouse would consistently jump about 2 inches DOWN the screen (on a 1600x1200 20" screen).  This was most annoying when using photoshop or aiming at someones head in counter strike 

I called logitech and they asked for my serial number etc etc.  After a number of questions the lady on the phone told me she would send me a new receiver.  I was skeptical and thought I should have a new mouse too but played along.  3 days later I received my new receiver.  It fixed the problem.  I am really impressed.  I did not have to send the bad receiver back either.

If you are suffering from jumping problems ring logitech support.  They are REALLY helpful.

Dub

p.s. I am not affiliated to logitech in any way other than the fact that i am a happy customers


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 7, 2005)

*MX 1000 piece of S*#!*

Please, do not buy!  Skips worst than a optical mouse, I feel cheaped.  I trusted Logitech, not anymore.


----------



## dubcat (Apr 7, 2005)

Have you phoned logitech?  Did you read my post?


----------



## T1Cybernetic (Apr 10, 2005)

_Personaly i have tried one of these for about a week but i couldnt get one with it.

So just the other day i decided to go the hole hog and buy a Razer Diamondback Magma
and also go buy myself a Ideazon Zboard and i have to say that they are the best two
purchases i have made regarding gaming and general typing in a long time, .

So based on experience i would not recomend this mouse, it just doesnt "feel right". _


----------



## Vlada (May 26, 2005)

Hi,
can someone from USA look at the adapter. I need to see the input. My friend is coming to Europe and I want to buy mx1000 on newegg, so I have to know will I be able to use this adapter or I need to buy the new one. I saw wizard's post saying that you can use this adapter everywere in the world, but he is located in Germany, and I need to know, will I get the same adapter in the USA (with the same input of course, they cannot be the same obviously).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vlada (May 28, 2005)

Nobody? 

Please its pretty urgent.

Thanks,
Vlada.


----------



## Nexus (Jun 2, 2005)

I just got my MX1000 yesterday and what a sweet mouse it is...except that it jumps around like cracy. Called Logitech and they're gonna send me a new reciever 

My question is concerned the thumb button. It feels rather lose. So lose that I can move it up and down  and actually see it move. At first I really didn't think about it untill I sort of noticed it when surfing and I have now become obsessed with it and con't stop thinking about it  

Can anyone one of you tell me if my thumb button is one of a kind or it's supposed to be like that


----------



## geeman74 (Jun 3, 2005)

riivo said:
			
		

> unreplacable battary. that's bad. after 3-4 years it doesn't work for a week and there is nothing you can do about it



surley after 3-4 years youll have a new mouse!!
they dont last forever

ive had no probs with mine at all had it about 7month all the buttons do what there supposed to 
works with all games i play etc


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 22, 2005)

dubcat said:
			
		

> I had the jumping problem.  The mouse would consistently jump about 2 inches DOWN the screen (on a 1600x1200 20" screen).  This was most annoying when using photoshop or aiming at someones head in counter strike
> 
> I called logitech and they asked for my serial number etc etc.  After a number of questions the lady on the phone told me she would send me a new receiver.  I was skeptical and thought I should have a new mouse too but played along.  3 days later I received my new receiver.  It fixed the problem.  I am really impressed.  I did not have to send the bad receiver back either.
> 
> ...


i read logitech faq...and there is like this
Q: My MX1000 cursor sometimes jumps to the top of the screen or acts erratic at times.  What should I do?
A:  Download and install SetPoint 2.14 or above to resolve this issue.  You may install the new version over your current version.


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 29, 2005)

*Charging*

For some reason my MX won't recharge... It's only a moonth old... any ideas?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 30, 2005)

hit the reset button? does the charging indicator move?


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Just got my mx1000 today after a great years use with the mx700/duo...(+ wireless keyboard).   Does anyone know if the mx1000 mouse will work ok with the mx700/Duo docking station? At the moment the mx1000 is being charged via the mx700's docking station and the mouse does seem to work ok but still havent put it through its paces. Or do you think it may lessen any of the mx1000's features ? Hope not because if it does work i can carry on using the wireless keyboard  with it and sell the mx700 mouse and the other dock unit! 
                                           Appreciate any help!


----------



## AMDCam (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey, I've never used wireless peripherals but can you tell me how you like the MX1000? I'm deciding between a Razer and yours. You have the upper hand with optical sensor (20x optical), technology, wireless, and buttons, but the razer has a higher resolution, good optical sensor (4x), and looks good. I mean for gaming, because right now I have a Microsoft 3 button intellimouse optical, and I've used these for years. I hate 5-button mouses, they're too easy to hit and are really not that useful, so I keep it simple. What do you think would be a better upgrade for someone like me? Thank you, and sorry I can't help you with charging or compatibility with older stuff


----------



## na3d (Sep 19, 2005)

well, maybe all yours "jumpin' problems" are caused because u placed the reciver near some electrical device(monitor, tv, hi-fi, etc.)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Move the reciver away then try again until u got no more "Jumpin' "


----------



## thedivinehairband (Sep 21, 2005)

I love this mouse. Had other optical mice before and wireless ones and had loads of trouble (Microsoft wireless desktop v2.1, DON@T BUY!!!!). Got this and found it great. Had tried using my mates Razer and just couldnt get along with it. You will find me with this mouse fragging away on UT2004 every now and then.


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 10, 2005)

Did anyone fail to notice that this review was stolen from somone else and new pics were added?

I would think this would cause concern for the at least the  guy who actually did hard work and reviewed this product, which i plan on buying very very soon


----------



## AMDCam (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah dude, I'm pretty sure he didn't claim it as his own review. Maybe logitech is paying Techpowerup, but don't accuse him of stealing.


----------



## Ratatosk (Nov 25, 2011)

geeman74 said:


> surley after 3-4 years youll have a new mouse!!
> they dont last forever
> 
> ive had no probs with mine at all had it about 7month all the buttons do what there supposed to
> works with all games i play etc



Just felt like necroing this.
Mine's over 5 years now and still works. The battery is even now good for several days of regular use and probably two days of heavy use.

I was considering buying a new mouse as one of the charge connectors became a bit dodgy recently but turned out it was easily fixed and it now works flawlessly again. Logitech mice forever.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 5, 2021)

I had one years ago, I liked it but from time to time I got a sore wrist because of it's weight.


----------

